
Show HN: Wallr, use ARKit to put try out having images on the wall - MatthewWaller
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wallr/id1278372745?mt=8
======
MatthewWaller
Hello everyone. Proud of this app since developers can detect horizontal
surfaces out of the box, but not vertical ones. It was a fun challenge. With
this app you can add your pictures from your phone to the wall to see what
size they should be and what position. It gives measurements in inches and
meters. It also includes adaptive lighting, and with unlocks you can add a
virtual frame and add more than one image at a time, to experiment with
gallery walls and such :)

